# Wide Complex Tachycardia



## CHERYL LYNN

What code would you use?


----------



## dpumford

Since there is no dx for WCT and since it usually caused by ventricular tachycardia we often use 427.0.  But to be on the safe side 785.0 could work. The physican could be helpful in this decision.

Hope this helps!


----------

